# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes  抻 EFT Dongle 释享饲 :  EFT Dongle V1.0 Warm Welcome Released!

## mohamed73

Hi to all  
we are released warm welcome *EFT DONGLE* V1.0  
EFT Dongle V1.0
Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features: 
All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )
Arabic ,Turkish ,Hindi ,Chinese ,Vietnamese ,Russian ,French ,Farsi ETC...
All Languages Of The World Without Exception.
Allow you to backup applications and restore it whenever problem occurs.
Added world's first support for the latest security (Update patch 2016 and 2017).
world's first One click Fix root reboot.
world's first One click Remove Secure Storage.
world's first One click Fix contacts Samsung 6.0.1 - to 7.0 if Done no need patch (BETA).
world's first One click Fix contacts Samsung Docomo.
world's first One click fix hotspot (Update).
world's first Update Dump Rome for the latest security.
Samsung Screen reset (Sideload) need recovery mod.
Update Dictionary.
Add Google Services and Google Play.
Full backup is available.
Extract tar and Extract img.
Merge dictionary.
New Update Patch.
​Advanced Root explorer Translation of two ways.
Update Translate multi language.
Update Delete applications (AT&T & Sprint & Verizon).
Patch of two ways.
update Patch 6.0.1 .
update Patch 7.0 .
New jar Mod (Decompile jar).
New jar Mod (Recompile jar).
one click fix install app after patch.
one click replace any apk.
one click make backup app and patch rom (adb).
one click flash any backup app and patch (adb).
one click Fix And Enable Lte (4G).
one click Disable The message nagging (notification ( Send security reports).
one click Disable The message nagging (notification (sim card is not from >>).
one click Disable The message nagging ( security policy update).
SupportAll Brand .
And More Features...            
More information: 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Authorized Distributors and Resellers: 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Reseller Are wellcome  
BR, 
BEHBOODI

----------


## bmjsoft

醚硐 轻驼驷 卺 轻湘涮 
庙 锰襄  算溴  沅 葜徇

----------


## IMIM@HACK99

> 醚硐 轻驼驷 卺 轻湘涮 
> 庙 锰襄  算溴  沅 葜徇

 轻湘涮 禹哝 闶孑 融 琼倾 掎磲 蓓 轻阚讶  禹抒 勤崆 阡 哚 轻瘦钦磲

----------

